# Booting mfsBSD via iPXE on EFI



## adama (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello,

I am wondering if there is a process for booting an mfsBSD image of 11.1 RELEASE via iPXE on an EFI-based motherboard. Most of the documentation I read for PXE booting FreeBSD tends to point to use of syslinux memdisk and an mfsBSD image, but memdisk doesn't work on EFI.

I have been experimenting with an EFI build of GRUB2 with my mfsBSD image (in ISO form) embedded in a GRUB memdisk (not to be confused with syslinux memdisk). My GRUB2 config in this case looks like this:


```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
 loopback bootfs /boot/mfsbsd.iso
 loopback rootfs (bootfs)/mfsroot.gz
 set root=(bootfs)
 kfreebsd /boot/kernel/kernel.gz
 kfreebsd_loadenv /boot/device.hints
 kfreebsd_module (rootfs) type=mfs_root
 set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/md0
 set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
 set kFreeBSD.mfs_load="YES"
 set kFreeBSD.mfs_type="mfs_root"
 set kFreeBSD.mfs_name="/mfsroot"
 set kFreeBSD.mfsbsd.autodhcp="NO"
 set kFreeBSD.mfsbsd.interfaces="ix0 bge0"
 set kFreeBSD.mfsbsd.ifconfig_ix0="DHCP"
 set kFreeBSD.mfsbsd.ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
}
```

All of the set options are based on that mfsBSD uses, though the options from autodhcp and below are specifically mine.

I have built an x86_64-efi standalone GRUB2 image, which i chainload into from iPXE. Once in the image, I have interrupted boot and manually set all of the above lines, and encountered no trouble, so it seems like the boot filesystem and root filesystems are there.

However, when it then type 'boot' and hit enter, I see the text of GRUB kind of squiggle away, and then nothing happens.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

